# What to mix with the Fleet Phosphosoda to make it taste better?



## 17382 (Aug 24, 2005)

Ugh, I do this yearly and each time I can hardly gag the stuff down. I'm 3 hours from having to take it ( and I'm starving! )I thought I'd make extra strong lemonade and mix it in there. I'm going to use a straw, I've heard that helps it go down faster.What have you tried? Did it work?


----------



## 16127 (Aug 27, 2006)

I've only done it once before. It was indeed yucky!! Keeping it very cold helps. Try adding ice cubes. The lemonade sounds like a great idea. Maybe I'll try it next time.


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

Hey little ducky;Do you have a kroger or walmart near you? I just did my colonoscopy last week and mixed my prep with their brand of lemon-lime sparkling water. It was so easy to get down!! The other thing that helped, and this was a tip I got off here, I took some sprite in with me, and rinsed my mouth out with it after each glass. I had NO aftertaste whatsoever. The prep was easy. I don't know if you use flushable wipes, but they are a God-send!! I did not get sore whatsoever! What did get sore, unfortunately, was my back from sitting on the throne for 2 hours. But, I put Nuprin (like Ben-Gay) on my back, that helped immensely, had a really good book and the first two hours flew by. Hope I caught you in time. If not, good luck to you on your prep!Oops, just saw when you dated your post! Sorry!


----------

